# Can't post a poll



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmmm... am I doing something wrong? I'm ticking the 'poll' box but nothing comes up to enter details of the poll.... help?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

AHHHH! COOL!  Thanks.


----------

